# Daily Chat - August 27, 2015



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Okay, everyone, don't fall out of your chairs at once. I am not up this early...I am still up. :surprise:

Will probably just stay up. Our puggle, Buddy tries out a new vet today. Our previous one, who we loved, closed her office. Hopefully we will like the new one.

Not much else on the agenda but cleaning and art :biggrin:

Happy Friday!!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

This is what happens when you don't work a regular job...you never know what day it is....Happy Thursday!!! :vs_smirk:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Good morning all! :vs_wave:

Pray everyone is well.

We have had perfect weather for almost a week now and I am loving it!

Haven't worked on the giraffe for several days, bogged down on the background, I will be hit with an inspiration soon enough. :vs_worry:

I think my husband has plans for replacing our bathroom sink today but I think we will wait 'till Monday. I would hate to have something go wrong and have to wait while we work the weekend and not be able to use our sink.

Hope the pup likes the new doc @leighann. :biggrin:

Time for another cup of coffee! :vs_coffee:

Have a fantastic day everyone! :biggrin:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Good morning all! :vs_wave:

Pray everyone is well.

We have had perfect weather for almost a week now and I am loving it!

Haven't worked on the giraffe for several days, bogged down on the background, I will be hit with an inspiration soon enough. :vs_worry:

I think my husband has plans for replacing our bathroom sink today but I think we will wait 'till Monday. I would hate to have something go wrong and have to wait while we work the weekend and not be able to use our sink.

Hope the pup likes the new doc @leighann. :biggrin:

Time for another cup of coffee! :vs_coffee:

Have a fantastic day everyone! :biggrin:


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

Where on earth did this month go?

Is it seriously almost SEPTEMBER? :vs_worry:


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning. Not a great start but hopefully it will only go up from here cause I sure don't need it to get worse. 

Today will be a day pushing through I think. Hopefully get some quiet time at lunch to draw. NEED to do that today.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

leighann said:


> Okay, everyone, don't fall out of your chairs at once. I am not up this early...I am still up. :surprise:
> 
> Will probably just stay up. Our puggle, Buddy tries out a new vet today. Our previous one, who we loved, closed her office. Hopefully we will like the new one.
> 
> ...


Still up... OMG you poor girl.

I slept late this morning. Didn't wake up until 9am. I'm feeling really good though. I think it's the cooler weather and lack of the noise from fans and AC. Going to work on my next geranium plant today...WOOHOO

Good Morning Susan. Haven't seen you around the last few days. Backgrounds are always a problem for me as you all know, I'm sure you will come up with a good one for the giraffe.

Cricket yes August went so fast! I'm very ready to say good bye to the hot hot weather. I want a long comfortable fall...say until February when spring can start. 

Chanda sorry the morning was not the best. I really hope the rest of your day is much better.


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

Good morning everyone, it's still morning here, I think, ok now I will have a bath in 15 cups of coffees, have a nice day everyone.


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Well, goodevening from the Netherlands :') Or, good night, it's almost midnight already.

Anyhoo, I was away for a bit again, oopsy, but am back, with new stuff : D
Also going to a job interview for a weekend job tomorrow, so both nervous and excited!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome back. Good luck with the interview. I hope it's something exciting. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Thank you ^^ It is; it's a games store, so it fits my study, game design, perfectly. I will!


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Oh damn...it's almost Friday and my kid starts school next week.Weather is also horrriiibleeeeeee.Is like what 2 months of summer?I'm moving to Alaska byeeeeee


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

You are in New York right? Which part? I think I asked before but I forgot. The city's weather is usually wonderful this time of year.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Good morning! (A bit late for morning) XD

Almost september D: D: No way! No! I refuse.

Hmm today was ok, I draw a little :3 I realized I draw VEEEERY slow .-. even for those "Fast sketches" is that common? 

Welcome back Sudden!(No, don't remember your name xD ). Hmmm a gamestore? It might be like working in the heaven? Good luck with it! 

Leigh, Why is he going to the vet?? ? 

Terry! I'm rushing to see your new painting!!!


Hope you all had a great day!


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

Good evening everyone! okay now I'm a bit complaining with the cold weather..:vs_blush:..nyehehehe..

I just did one comic for today..Yey! (lol)..the cold weather made my lil' bro and I pretty lazy for today...sleep..sleeeeep...more sleeeep...  
@SuddenLife welcome back...now that's a job I will surely enjoy..and cool! game designing..

I'm so not ready for Winter..~-~..but I do love drinking hot cocoas :vs_coffee: while I'm all snuggled up with a big blanky (blanket) and I'm just reading a good book....so I guess somehow it's okay.. :laugh:

May you all have a good day (for those who are in day time)/good sleep for tonight (for those who are in night time like me)!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Welcome back @SuddenLife ...wondered where you had been hiding. :vs_wave:
@FanKi ...my pooch is fine...just had to start up with a new vet. He seemed nice. I just wish Buddy (the pooch), wasn't such a high strung crazy dog. Just can't take the little fart anywhere. :wings:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

:ImaPoser:Awww what a cutie. Yeah I can tell he's just a pile of oscillating energy.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Have you held a mirror to his nose lately? :biggrin:


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

It looks like a ferocious dog >.<


----------

